# Tabelle verzerrt/ verzogen - benötige Hilfe



## xXRoggieXx (7. Januar 2011)

Hallöle zusammen,

ich hoffe ich verstoße jetzt nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln aber ich habe leider keinen direkten Bereich dafür gefunden und darüber hinaus wusste ich nicht genau, wie konkret ich mein Anliegen in den Titel quetschen könnte.
Zur Sache... Ich bastel derzeit an einer Seite und habe auch schon einen Freund darum gebeten den Quellcode zu überprüfen aber auch er, hat den Fehler nicht gefunden.

Hier erst mal der Link zur Seite: Website - Ansicht

Und hier habe ich den Quellcode einfach mal als Txt-Datei hochgeladen: Quellcode - Textdatei

Ich hoffe das geht so in Ordnung, falls nicht poste ich den Code auch direkt hier rein.
Wäre nett wenn es möglich wäre, wenn jemand mal rüberschauen könnte und mir sagen, wo mein Fehler liegt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Roggie

PS: Sicherheitshalber, habe ich die .txt dem Anhang hinzugefügt.


----------



## harryman (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ist alles etwas unübersichtlich, aber ich denke, dein Tabellenaufbau ist nicht ganz konsistent.
z.B. Zeile 1 besteht aus 3 Spalten und Zeile 2 aus ca. 12 Spalten.
Da du nirgendwo ein colspan drin hast, ist es logisch, dass in Zeile 2 die Spalten 4-12 recht daneben stehen.
Setze mal border="1" für deine Tabelle (damit du den Tabellenaufbau besser siehst) und sorge mit colspan bzw. rowspan dafür, dass die Spalten- und Zeilenanzahl immer passt.
Des Weiteren würde ich dir empfehlen, deine Seite mit einem DOCTYPE zu beginnen und den Code durch einen Validator zu jagen. Die dabei angezeigten Fehler würde ich auch noch entfernen....


----------

